# Donek Fliers ????



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm just wondering how many folks on here are actively flying Doneks.
I recently traded some of my Orientals for 3 of them and have been flying them from a portable and have been having a BLAST !!!
They guy I traded birds with brought me his breeders because he liked the Orientals better so I am excited to raise more of them this coming year and have more to fly.


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

They are hard flyers! They are crazier than fireball rollers lol. They are good flyers. Lovely birds. My friend had some and he had so many die cuz they just couldnt stop falling down from the air. One after another. lol


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

My buddy flies them. Look him up on youtube. Search Macdonian Skopski Doneks in Ontario Canada.


----------



## pavlos (Apr 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/t-KZiXSSbvo 
this is one of mine check it


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

I had some at one time but sold them all to Brent Gaza in Ohio


----------



## mohsenaboela (Mar 29, 2013)

do you have whit tail in black or red for sale thanks mohsen


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

The reds are so awesome !!!


----------



## mohsenaboela (Mar 29, 2013)

HeavyDlofts said:


> I had some at one time but sold them all to Brent Gaza in Ohio


do u have his info


----------



## mohsenaboela (Mar 29, 2013)

so any whit tail out there for sale mohsen


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

how much for a pair ha ha i want some now


----------

